# Lemon Cream - whose post is this?



## QSis (Apr 16, 2006)

I made Lemon Cream from this post for my mother aunt this weekend and we all LOVED it!  Delicious and WAY easy! Cool, light and refreshing after a meal.

This is the post I copied: 

"how about my favorite lemon cream? (1/2 fresh lemon juice, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 1 8oz. tub cool whip. Mix first two together till smooth, carefully folk in cool whip. Refrigerate at least 1-2 hours to firm up. If you want it even thicker in consistency, use a bit less lemon juice)"

I copied the post, but forgot to add the poster's name to it.  Also, I wasn't sure what the person meant by the amount of fresh lemon juice, so I just used the juice of one lemon and it set up beautifully! Grated lemon zest on top.

Who gets the credit for this great idea?

Lee


----------



## auntieshelly (Apr 16, 2006)

I think jkath from Southern California gets the credit.  The recipe is posted in the "Appetizers and Hors D'oeuvres" forum under the thread entitled "Pastry Puffs".  Sounds tooooo good!!!


----------



## licia (Apr 16, 2006)

I haven't found this recipe. Could someone direct me, please?


----------



## jkath (Apr 16, 2006)

yep - it's me!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/pastry-puffs-18773.html?highlight=pastry+puffs

good catch, auntieshelly!


----------



## licia (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm assuming that is 1/2 cup fresh lemon juice, right? It sounds delicious and so refreshing.


----------



## jkath (Apr 17, 2006)

yes - fresh lemon juice (no bottled stuff!)
I use the meyer lemons and it is heavenly.


----------



## licia (Apr 17, 2006)

I didn't make myself very clear - the quantity was what I was asking.  1/2 cup? - the instructions say 1/2 - but it is 1/2 cup, right?


----------



## jkath (Apr 17, 2006)

1/2 cup (don't mind me...the brain doesn't function well on Mondays...)


----------

